# Snack ideas



## AlphaM (Feb 27, 2014)

I need some snack ideas guys this healthy eating is killing me and tired of snacking on steak and fruit. I'm really a fat guy at heart and I constantly eat, just trying to eat healthier. Post up what you guys snack on!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 27, 2014)

Kashi Crunch and vanilla soy milk is my "Go To" snack when eating clean.


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 27, 2014)

Shit maybe I should just eat semi clean and not go full on chicken and brown rice all the time. Lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 27, 2014)

AlphaM said:


> Shit maybe I should just eat semi clean and not go full on chicken and brown rice all the time. Lol



Here's what I've found: by allowing myself a "cheat day" or even just a "cheat meal" once per week, I drastically reduce my cravings for junk the rest of the week. Mentally, it also makes it much easier for me to stay clean knowing that I'll have a "reward" for doing so in the form of my cheat meal. Also allows me to take out the Missus for dinner on a weekend - which is good for business 

YMMV.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 27, 2014)

Dont snack on too much fruit man its all fructose. Eat 6-7 meals a day that fit in your macros and chew gum and drink a lot of water. You just need to get your body used to not eating crap all the time. As above i have a cheat day each week to keep me sane and reduce shot foods during the week


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2014)

Cookies and Cream Ice Cream is a great snack.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 27, 2014)

Peanut butter Pop Tarts......ask POB, he buys by the truck load.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 27, 2014)

Vagina with a side of butthole.


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 27, 2014)

^^^ I was waiting for that one colt! I just want to cut down before I start a cycle so the gains are lean as possible. As in not just eating whatever to hit 5k calories


----------



## JOMO (Feb 27, 2014)

Greek yogurt, almonds


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 27, 2014)

baby carrots or plain bagels


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 27, 2014)

Two Greek yogurts. String cheese. Banana.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 27, 2014)

raspberry + mixed nuts

plain rye bread, sometimes with just PB

greek yougurt

oatmeal

and theres a protein bar which you make yourself....those arent too bad


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> Dont snack on too much fruit man its all fructose. Eat 6-7 meals a day that fit in your macros and chew gum and drink a lot of water. You just need to get your body used to not eating crap all the time. As above i have a cheat day each week to keep me sane and reduce shot foods during the week



Dude there's nothing wrong with fructose. Besides the sugar content which a lot of foods have, fruit gives you much needed fiber, vitamins, minerals, flavanoids anti-oxidants etc. They are some of the best food choices to fit into a diet bc hey can help food cravings while still helping you get all your nutrients. A typical piece of fruit has low amounts of fructose anyway, about 2-6grams on avg of fructose, meaning you can eat plenty of fruit and not worry about fructose.

AlphaM: I'm usual snacking on fruits, veggies, Greek yogurt mixed with some cinnamon and fruit, a protein shake with milk, whey, and fruit, PB, granola, nuts and seeds (energy sense so be careful not to overeat), etc


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 27, 2014)

That's all wicked info guys thanks a million. I'm hungry again. Ffs I need cookies and burgers and 2 lbs of bacon. COME ON CHEAT DAY


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Dude there's nothing wrong with fructose. Besides the sugar content which a lot of foods have, fruit gives you much needed fiber, vitamins, minerals, flavanoids anti-oxidants etc. They are some of the best food choices to fit into a diet bc hey can help food cravings while still helping you get all your nutrients. A typical piece of fruit has low amounts of fructose anyway, about 2-6grams on avg of fructose, meaning you can eat plenty of fruit and not worry about fructose.
> 
> AlphaM: I'm usual snacking on fruits, veggies, Greek yogurt mixed with some cinnamon and fruit, a protein shake with milk, whey, and fruit, PB, granola, nuts and seeds (energy sense so be careful not to overeat), etc



Yo docd not doubting you at all i mnow your a very knowledgeable guy but doesn't an average size banana or apple have around 25g of carbs? Im not saying fruit is bad but when im down to 9-10% bf ill really limit my fruit intake to a couple servings a day which is a serving blueberries on my oats pwo and a banana post.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 27, 2014)

make some bacon extra crispy.
throw in zip lock bag 
and enjoy threw out the day.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> Yo docd not doubting you at all i mnow your a very knowledgeable guy but doesn't an average size banana or apple have around 25g of carbs? Im not saying fruit is bad but when im down to 9-10% bf ill really limit my fruit intake to a couple servings a day which is a serving blueberries on my oats pwo and a banana post.



I'm sorry if it sounded like I was jumping on your case, I was just typing quickly before going back to work. 

Depending on size, yes it has around 25g of carbs but they're not all fructose. They have fructose, glucose, and sucrose. Now that you out your statement in a specific context yes it becomes a different story. The leaner you get the less cals you need so you need to make a decision as to what's most important bc you can't have everything. As you get leaner fruits are probably one thing that will decrease in consumption but only bc calories are limited and carbs (the predominant macro of fruit) are usually cut. Nothing is wrong with the fruit it just becomes an issue of context. Even when I've gotten lean though, I still try to get as much fruit as possible bc of all the nutrients they have and bc they can help suppress appetite with fiber and other minerals. 

My shakes usually always have a banana and blueberries also. Sometimes I'll add raspberries and strawberries!


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I'm at about 23%bf rite now and just looking to get down to 16 I'd say so I'm not going crazy lean. All good ideas guys


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 27, 2014)

greek yougurt
berries 
alomnds

it you feeling the urge to cheat a little throw some chocolate syrup on it


also one of my favorites
tuna and avocado, spicy mustard is optional but recommend


----------



## losieloos (Feb 27, 2014)

I love snacking on green apples or cashews


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm sorry if it sounded like I was jumping on your case, I was just typing quickly before going back to work.
> 
> Depending on size, yes it has around 25g of carbs but they're not all fructose. They have fructose, glucose, and sucrose. Now that you out your statement in a specific context yes it becomes a different story. The leaner you get the less cals you need so you need to make a decision as to what's most important bc you can't have everything. As you get leaner fruits are probably one thing that will decrease in consumption but only bc calories are limited and carbs (the predominant macro of fruit) are usually cut. Nothing is wrong with the fruit it just becomes an issue of context. Even when I've gotten lean though, I still try to get as much fruit as possible bc of all the nutrients they have and bc they can help suppress appetite with fiber and other minerals.
> 
> My shakes usually always have a banana and blueberries also. Sometimes I'll add raspberries and strawberries!



No worries man i see where your coming from with it all depends on what stage your at, ive just always been to scared to add in too much fruit when low bf im no nutrionist but its what has worked or me also doesn't having something with a high gi promote a big insulin spike so would be a bad idea to have it as a "snack"?


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 27, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I love snacking on green apples or cashews



I eat 1 shatload of cashews


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 27, 2014)

remember alpham nuts are high in calories
moderation my friend


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> No worries man i see where your coming from with it all depends on what stage your at, ive just always been to scared to add in too much fruit when low bf im no nutrionist but its what has worked or me also doesn't having something with a high gi promote a big insulin spike so would be a bad idea to have it as a "snack"?



To answer your question you again need context. Let me ask you these questions and see how to go about it from there:

1) do you eat carbs in isolation? By that I mean do you eat your carbs without protein and/or fat?

2) why do you worry about insulin spikes in a HEALTHY individual whose diet is mixed, diverse, and eats things in moderation?


----------



## spaceex (Feb 27, 2014)

ice cream and almonds


----------



## Seeker (Feb 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Dude there's nothing wrong with fructose. Besides the sugar content which a lot of foods have, fruit gives you much needed fiber, vitamins, minerals, flavanoids anti-oxidants etc. They are some of the best food choices to fit into a diet bc hey can help food cravings while still helping you get all your nutrients. A typical piece of fruit has low amounts of fructose anyway, about 2-6grams on avg of fructose, meaning you can eat plenty of fruit and not worry about fructose.
> 
> AlphaM: I'm usual snacking on fruits, veggies, Greek yogurt mixed with some cinnamon and fruit, a protein shake with milk, whey, and fruit, PB, granola, nuts and seeds (energy sense so be careful not to overeat), etc



Took the words right out of my mouth regarding fruit. See Doc we can agree !  Nuts, seeds, yogurts, fruit, beef jerky. This are snacks I eat when  on the road for work.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth regarding fruit. See Doc we can agree !  Nuts, seeds, yogurts, fruit, beef jerky. This are snacks I eat when  on the road for work.



I always knew we could my friend . Although I do admit to overdosing on it at times hahaha


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 27, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> remember alpham nuts are high in calories
> moderation my friend



I'm tryin but those lil fawkers are addictive lol


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 27, 2014)

I like lots of things as a snack but i think what i like might change as soon as Spongy looks at my new client sheet !! Its all good, i dont always have my own best interest at heart. Lol!


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> To answer your question you again need context. Let me ask you these questions and see how to go about it from there:
> 
> 1) do you eat carbs in isolation? By that I mean do you eat your carbs without protein and/or fat?
> 
> 2) why do you worry about insulin spikes in a HEALTHY individual whose diet is mixed, diverse, and eats things in moderation?



Sorry about the short replys its justw pian on my phone readig these n im at work haha (its 7am where i am) 

Thats what i mean about snacking on fruit in between meals he may nkt be getting anything but the fruit so hes spiking his insulin without giving his body any other source of nutrients such as protein which could be detrimential towards fat loss. Correct me if im wrong im only here to learn!

And why wouod you want to spike your insulin between meals even if you are a healthy individual i dont see any point to that?


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 27, 2014)

I think it depends alot on if your bulking or cutting and if on gear or not i can eat a lot while on a cycle and not put on s lot of unwanted fat.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 27, 2014)

It seems everybody on this thread eats like a champion, which brings me to the reality, that I truly eat like shit!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> Sorry about the short replys its justw pian on my phone readig these n im at work haha (its 7am where i am)
> 
> Thats what i mean about snacking on fruit in between meals he may nkt be getting anything but the fruit so hes spiking his insulin without giving his body any other source of nutrients such as protein which could be detrimential towards fat loss. Correct me if im wrong im only here to learn!
> 
> And why wouod you want to spike your insulin between meals even if you are a healthy individual i dont see any point to that?



Same here, my phones keyboard is too small lol

1) I should have stated my question clearer: just bc you don't eat things at the same time doesn't mean previous meals don't inter lap. A mixed meal will usually take around 5-6hrs to digest. So asking my question more clearly: do you eat carbs alone or with protein and/or fat within a 5-6hr window?

2) I'm not advocating to spike it necessarily or on purpose even, but I'm asking what do you think happens if insulin spikes? How much of an effect will ENDOGENOUS insulin spikes have on a healthy individual? Why is it something to avoid? Etc. I want to see your reasoning for worrying about it basically.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2014)

Only thing about fruit is besure u r not combining it with anything else. It slow the digestion of anything u combine with it. 
Also I like to mix up some honey flour, and pb. Roll it into balls stick in the refrigerator and snack on that. Mmmm so good.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Only thing about fruit is besure u r not combining it with anything else. It slow the digestion of anything u combine with it.
> Also I like to mix up some honey flour, and pb. Roll it into balls stick in the refrigerator and snack on that. Mmmm so good.



How'd you come up with this?! It sounds great for a quick bite.


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 28, 2014)

I was keeping the fruit as a after 9 kinda snack but now I got a lot more ideas. Gonna pick up some Greek yogurt and eat more oatmeal to calm the growls.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

AlphaM said:


> I was keeping the fruit as a after 9 kinda snack but now I got a lot more ideas. Gonna pick up some Greek yogurt and eat more oatmeal to calm the growls.



Try mixing in some cinnamon and fruit/granola. Yogurt gets old quick for me so these have helped me keep it in my diet.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> How'd you come up with this?! It sounds great for a quick bite.



Seen it along the way trying to add some good healthy calories. Originally I put a little vanilla it it too. They r trixky to get the texture to be workable bit not too bad. Taste amazing if u like pb


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Seen it along the way trying to add some good healthy calories. Originally I put a little vanilla it it too. They r trixky to get the texture to be workable bit not too bad. Taste amazing if u like pb



The PB is what got me lol. Thanks!


----------



## Joliver (Feb 28, 2014)

I eat a metric ton of beef jerky per year.  Great snack....it will tire your jaw out after about 20 minutes.  No more snacky....


----------



## JOMO (Feb 28, 2014)

Mann..jerky. I used to tear the hickory smoked ones up! Now I get to snack on almonds and things that make me feel vegan. Thanks a lot SPONGY!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 28, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Seen it along the way trying to add some good healthy calories. Originally I put a little vanilla it it too. They r trixky to get the texture to be workable bit not too bad. Taste amazing if u like pb



PB Junky, reporting for duty. This snack sounds insanely good.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Same here, my phones keyboard is too small lol
> 
> 1) I should have stated my question clearer: just bc you don't eat things at the same time doesn't mean previous meals don't inter lap. A mixed meal will usually take around 5-6hrs to digest. So asking my question more clearly: do you eat carbs alone or with protein and/or fat within a 5-6hr window?
> 
> 2) I'm not advocating to spike it necessarily or on purpose even, but I'm asking what do you think happens if insulin spikes? How much of an effect will ENDOGENOUS insulin spikes have on a healthy individual? Why is it something to avoid? Etc. I want to see your reasoning for worrying about it basically.



1.) i eat 6-7 meals a day and only consume my carbs pre and post workout( im currently 11% bf and dropping while keeping my lbm) i haven't heard of the way you say about a meal taking 5-6 hours to digest like that, so basically your saying that if you were to eat a high gi carb like a piece of fruit it would help the nutrients from your last meal to fuel your body?

2.) to my knowledge when you spike your insulin with high gi sugary carbs it helps to transport everything around your body to help with recovery and growth, also if you have say a very low physical job and your feeding your body this sort of carbs then it is more likel to be stored as fat? Correct me if im wrong doc i do get into scientific terms just layman terms so i can explain it better to other people but im always learning. 

Id like to know what you think so i could add in more fruit etc as i love it!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> 1.) i eat 6-7 meals a day and only consume my carbs pre and post workout( im currently 11% bf and dropping while keeping my lbm) i haven't heard of the way you say about a meal taking 5-6 hours to digest like that, so basically your saying that if you were to eat a high gi carb like a piece of fruit it would help the nutrients from your last meal to fuel your body?
> 
> Yes, a balanced/mixed meal will take hours to digest and absorb. The higher the fat and protein content the longer it takes. It's also dependent on the volume of food you're eating. The ileal tract inside the small intestine acts as a natural braking system for the digestive tract. Eat fewer larger meals and meal digestion slows, eat fewer smaller meals and digestion will ramp up to compensate. It's a compensatory reaction by the body to make sure as much of the nutrients available are being utilized. Whole foods also will be slower absorbing than liquid. Think of all the connective tissue in a thick steak that needs to by hydrolyzed by the body before absorption vs no connective tissue in a whey shake for example. Don't read too far into that statement and think shakes are worthless. They're not.
> 
> ...



My advice to you if you enjoy eating fruit: eat as much as you want within moderation. Don't use it as your sole carb source since fructose cannot replace muscle glycogen only liver. Make sure your intake of fruit doesn't put you over your calorie and carb needs. If it does either reduce the amount of fruit or make changes elsewhere in the diet to compensate. If you're pretty lean and dieting down to single digit body fat levels for a physique show for instance, it MAY be prudent to limit your fruit intake as energy needs are at minimum levels.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2014)

My input on the fruit part comes from the "combination diet" the saying goes fruit in the morning. .. and fuit alone or leave it alone.
Red meat as a example. Takes any where from 4-6 hours to digest.  If u where to have fruit with this meal that meat will take 8-12 hours to process. Thats the thinking behind that diet anyway. I tried it it wasnt for me.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 28, 2014)

Who knew that fruit was that interesting!


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 28, 2014)

Docd you continue to amaze me, i wish you lived close by so we could smash heads over a beer and some fruit haha. Ill just have to continue starting and chiming in on threads to ge your input!


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 1, 2014)

I like greek yogurt with craisins.  Carrots and ranch dressing.  Celery with peanut butter and raisins.  Rolled oats with honey and craisins.  A protein shake ran through the blender with peanut butter, rolled oats, and a banana.  Pimento stuffed olives.  A mouth full of peanut butter with a hershey kiss washed down with milk.

Damn ya'll just made me hungry


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

joliver said:


> I eat a metric ton of beef jerky per year.  Great snack....it will tire your jaw out after about 20 minutes.  No more snacky....



Damn, I'm dying for some jerky now! And since I moved to the coast in the south, I don't get venison jerky anymore, and MISS IT BADLY!!!!!!!!!!! LOW fat, high protein, marinated just spicy enough, and dried just right... MMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 1, 2014)

meat said:


> Damn, I'm dying for some jerky now! And since I moved to the coast in the south, I don't get venison jerky anymore, and MISS IT BADLY!!!!!!!!!!! LOW fat, high protein, marinated just spicy enough, and dried just right... MMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fukin A you just gave me a great idea.  I've got some deer in the freezer now.  Gonna take that shit to my buddy's and make some jerkey in his dehydrator.


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Fukin A you just gave me a great idea.  I've got some deer in the freezer now.  Gonna take that shit to my buddy's and make some jerkey in his dehydrator.



Kills me!!!! I live in coastal FL now. Where I used to live I had a friend who lived to hunt. He would call me and say come pick up your deer. I'd show up, and he'd give me two field dressed, and ready to go. I'd simply take them to the deer processing folks, and for $70 per deer, would come back in a week and pick up 7-8 large paper grocery bags FULL of cut, wrapped, and frozen venison. Same friend would call me again, and say I've got you another one. My wife, and Sons and I would eat venison all year instead of store-bought meat. Saved BIG $, ate LOW fat, and learned hundreds of ways to prepare mouth watering meals. Some years, I'd have an entire deer cut into jerky strips ($95 for that), and would wind up with numerous gallon size ziplocks loaded with spicy, savory, low fat yum yums!!!! Now if I want deer jerky, I'd have to pay BIG $ to order it on line. Thanks for making my mouth water!  lol
Oh well. I've got a taste for gator tail now, but it can't replace good deer jerky. Not a chance!


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Fukin A you just gave me a great idea.  I've got some deer in the freezer now.  Gonna take that shit to my buddy's and make some jerkey in his dehydrator.



Almost forgot. How you cut it is important. And YES, make sure you trim off any gristle. Next most important thing is how you marinate it. I could go on, but youtube will be loaded with good stuff you'll like. Again, thanks for killing me on this subject!  lol


----------



## Chairman510 (Mar 1, 2014)

BACON!!!! Cool it up in the morning throw it in a bag and snack all day. Better than jerky sometimes


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 1, 2014)

meat said:


> Kills me!!!! I live in coastal FL now. Where I used to live I had a friend who lived to hunt. He would call me and say come pick up your deer. I'd show up, and he'd give me two field dressed, and ready to go. I'd simply take them to the deer processing folks, and for $70 per deer, would come back in a week and pick up 7-8 large paper grocery bags FULL of cut, wrapped, and frozen venison. Same friend would call me again, and say I've got you another one. My wife, and Sons and I would eat venison all year instead of store-bought meat. Saved BIG $, ate LOW fat, and learned hundreds of ways to prepare mouth watering meals. Some years, I'd have an entire deer cut into jerky strips ($95 for that), and would wind up with numerous gallon size ziplocks loaded with spicy, savory, low fat yum yums!!!! Now if I want deer jerky, I'd have to pay BIG $ to order it on line. Thanks for making my mouth water!  lol
> Oh well. I've got a taste for gator tail now, but it can't replace good deer jerky. Not a chance!



I'm a Florida boy too bro.  Plenty of us hunt.  Shouldn't be a problem getting venison around here.  The deer here might be small compared to other parts of the country, but the damn hogs are plentiful, year round, no bag limit, and huge.  Turkey hunting is damn good too if you're into it.  I'll admit I got a laugh though considering there's no real point in FL that's more than like 70 miles from either coast.


----------



## meat (Mar 2, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I'm a Florida boy too bro.  Plenty of us hunt.  Shouldn't be a problem getting venison around here.  The deer here might be small compared to other parts of the country, but the damn hogs are plentiful, year round, no bag limit, and huge.  Turkey hunting is damn good too if you're into it.  I'll admit I got a laugh though considering there's no real point in FL that's more than like 70 miles from either coast.



Outstanding!!!! I'm wanting to do a night hog hunt. Also wanting to deer hunt in north FL this fall.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 2, 2014)

meat said:


> Damn, I'm dying for some jerky now! And since I moved to the coast in the south, I don't get venison jerky anymore, and MISS IT BADLY!!!!!!!!!!! LOW fat, high protein, marinated just spicy enough, and dried just right... MMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If u guys want jerkey and something ive heard is good and GREAT for powerlifters check out:

Beef pemmican!

U can find these sticks of jerky, beef tallow, water, sea salt on a lot of grass fed beaf farmers web sites, i checked out grasslandbeef and it has them also with honey and cherrie and is suppose to be great form of energy especially on days of competitions and meets!


----------



## meat (Mar 2, 2014)

J20 said:


> If u guys want jerkey and something ive heard is good and GREAT for powerlifters check out:
> 
> Beef pemmican!
> 
> U can find these sticks of jerky, beef tallow, water, sea salt on a lot of grass fed beaf farmers web sites, i checked out grasslandbeef and it has them also with honey and cherrie and is suppose to be great form of energy especially on days of competitions and meets!



Just found their site. Looks like I'm going to order some of the original, and hot & spicy. Thanks!!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 2, 2014)

meat said:


> Just found their site. Looks like I'm going to order some of the original, and hot & spicy. Thanks!!



No prob bro! Thats why we have these threads! Their beef isnt bad priced either! Ill order some of the cherry/honey ones and let u guys know how they taste!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh i got a great site for jerky. Hold on let me see if i can remember it. ****.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2014)

I forget what the site is I'll asl my buddy . They have the bbest chicken and steak jerky I've ever had.


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

J20 said:


> No prob bro! Thats why we have these threads! Their beef isnt bad priced either! Ill order some of the cherry/honey ones and let u guys know how they taste!



I ordered this afternoon. Hope the hot n spicy doesn't kill me, but I do like cayenne on my jerky. Yum!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I forget what the site is I'll asl my buddy . They have the bbest chicken and steak jerky I've ever had.



Please do! I'm a jerky addict! Lol!


----------

